# Lube for GuHong?



## kvaele (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, I have a DaYan GuHong colored cube. What lube is good for it? I know it is not allowed in most competitions, that's fine with me. I haven't gone to competitions, and probably won't for some time. I use WD-40 on my first cube, because it is a rubix brand, so it costs <5 dollars, and I dont care if it corrodes. Obviously, I dont want to use that on my GuHong, so what should I use?


----------



## theace (Sep 25, 2010)

NEVER use WD - 40. Get Maru Lube. It's supposed to be the best.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 25, 2010)

I've always used maru lube and it's amazing. Sometimes it dries out pretty quickly, but it's still the best in my opinion.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2010)

wat. guhong isnt allowed for competitions?!


----------



## LewisJ (Sep 25, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> wat. guhong isnt allowed for competitions?!


 


kvaele said:


> Hi, I have a DaYan GuHong *colored* cube.



Black/white is allowed.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2010)

Whew, thanks


----------



## vinylen (Sep 26, 2010)

Lubix cube in Guhongs is the ****, although i havent tried with maru lube.. maybe i will


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 26, 2010)

I use Shock Oil. 

I didn't like the speed the Maru lube generated, but a lot of people will like this.

I haven't used anything like Tableau or CRC, so I can't comment on these.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 26, 2010)

theace said:


> NEVER use WD - 40.


Yeah, make sure to use WD-41:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 26, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Yeah, make sure to use WD-41:


 
HUR HUR HUR


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 26, 2010)

ive heard lubix lube is the best, slightly expensive though.


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, Lubix


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 26, 2010)

jigaloo or maru or lubix


----------



## Pro_Yo (Sep 26, 2010)

If you get a Guhong 3x3 the most results you are going to see out of that cube is with Lubix. I personally know the owner of Lubix, and he and i have lubed many Guhong's. Also Lubix cube is not expensive considering you barely use any. One small syringe will silicone up to 8 cubes. Maru 3x3 silicone dries out too fast, and the results are not as great as Lubix. If you do purchase Lubix for your guhong make sure to watch the videos on lubixcube.com because that is going to show you how to properly apply the product.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 26, 2010)

Maru Lube but reapply it weekly.


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 26, 2010)

Pro_Yo said:


> If you get a Guhong 3x3 the most results you are going to see out of that cube is with Lubix. I personally know the owner of Lubix, and he and i have lubed many Guhong's. Also Lubix cube is not expensive considering you barely use any. One small syringe will silicone up to 8 cubes. Maru 3x3 silicone dries out too fast, and the results are not as great as Lubix. If you do purchase Lubix for your guhong make sure to watch the videos on lubixcube.com because that is going to show you how to properly apply the product.


What about 30wt shock oil?


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 27, 2010)

If you apply shock oil the same way you're supposed to apply Lubix, does it have similar effects?


----------



## maggot (Sep 27, 2010)

i have tried many lube on many guhong, so i am glad i can reply on this thread. 

CRC-meh
jigaloo-meh
maru-meh-poor
lubix-really good
15wt shock oil-imo best. 

the first couple of days with shock oil is always wierd, but after you work it in very well, it is pretty godly.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Sep 27, 2010)

maggot said:


> i have tried many lube on many guhong, so i am glad i can reply on this thread.
> 
> CRC-meh
> jigaloo-meh
> ...


 
lolwut? Why is maru bad with the gu hong??


----------



## maggot (Sep 27, 2010)

yes, it dries fast (like always) and does make it godly (almost too godly) for a VERY short time. i replaced the core in one to C4U and lube with maru and it just seemed slower than my other cube, and after short time the maru gives it that gummy slow feeling. if you have the $$ to spend on a bottle of maru lube a month on your guhong, go ahead.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Sep 27, 2010)

Hm.. I should try lubing the core with it.. it might dry slower?


----------



## maggot (Sep 27, 2010)

i pretty much tried everything with maru. i just do not like it on this cube. if you have it, its lube. i dont like the effect of jigaloo or CRC either, although the CRC and jigaloo seem to keep it faster longer. 
only reason i rate the maru lube poor is
-it is so fast (almost beyond the point of uncontrollable _by me_)
-it dries really fast
-when it dries, it leaves your cube gummy, and very slow.


----------



## clarubik (Sep 27, 2010)

Definitely maru lube


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 27, 2010)

Any single color GuHong cube is allowed (meaning red, blue, white, yellow, pink, etc. Colored cube is the six colored "stickerless" GuHong, which is illegal).

Lubix works in a GuHong quite well, it makes it turn pretty smooth. I've accumulated a good bit of dust inside my cube though and need to clean it out (and probably re-lube) so I'll probably relube with 30wt Shock oil to see the difference (if any). I personally agree that Lubix is somewhat expensive (it's cheap because you "can lube up to 8 cubes with it" yet with my single bottle of 30wt shock oil I've lubed 10+ cubes already and it's not even 1/4th gone). I'll reply with my results once I do this (probably tomorrow).


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Black/white is allowed.


 
Actually, blue, green, whatever colour is allowed. The coloured Guhong (different plastic colour per face) isn't. Reason being that when you turn a layer, it reveals the split, and you can see all faces without rotating the cube.

Edit: While I was reading through the thread, fatboyxpc ninja'd me 
Maru lube made my cube incredibly fast for a few days, but since then it has slowed and changed the general feeling into a gummy feel.


----------



## LewisJ (Sep 27, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Actually, blue, green, whatever colour is allowed. The coloured Guhong (different plastic colour per face) isn't. Reason being that when you turn a layer, it reveals the split, and you can see all faces without rotating the cube.


 
....I know almost all of that (and I actually have a stickerless guhong), but thanks. I just wasn't aware that there were individual colors for the guhong, I was only aware of black white and stickerless.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Sep 27, 2010)

Hm.. I'll probably try some sort of jigaloo and maru lube mix.. xD Jigaloo first then maru or maru first then jigaloo. Or both? LOL I'll post the results when I get my new gu hong in the mail.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 27, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> ....I know almost all of that (and I actually have a stickerless guhong), but thanks. I just wasn't aware that there were individual colors for the guhong, I was only aware of black white and stickerless.


 
Lol and how did you think they made the stickerless cube?


----------



## Radu (Sep 27, 2010)

kvaele said:


> I know it is not allowed* in most *competitions.


 
Mmmm, no. It's not allowed in any competition. (the color version).

As for Lube, I recommend this: http://speedcuberssilicone.com/


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 28, 2010)

pablobaluba said:


> Mmmm, no. It's not allowed in any competition. (the color version).
> 
> As for Lube, I recommend this: http://speedcuberssilicone.com/


 
Not even unofficial ones in cube meets? Or one with just a group gathering?


----------



## sarkar (Dec 26, 2010)

Cyclo Silicon Spray works very well on Dayan Guhong .... People living in India can use that as it is available in India  !


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 26, 2010)

Mine came with lubix already applied. After that wore off I tried using CRC, which barely even did anything. :[


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Mine came with lubix already applied. After that wore off I tried using CRC, which barely even did anything. :[


 
Lubix is said to be long lasting. That's strange. Buy more Lubix, or use Maru Lube?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 27, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Lubix is said to be long lasting. That's strange. Buy more Lubix, or use Maru Lube?


 
I just relubed my buying with Lubix. First time I had to relube my guhong since I got my Lubix in the test batch. I think it mostly came out because of frequent pops.


----------



## Solrac9 (Dec 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> wat. guhong isnt allowed for competitions?!


 
Only the colored Guhong


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 27, 2010)

Solrac9 said:


> Only the colored Guhong


 
That was over 3 months ago. Thank you <_<.


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 27, 2010)

Lubix = heaven for GuHongs.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 27, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Lubix = heaven for GuHongs.


 
WD-40= Hell for All Cubes


----------



## JaceKplonowski (Dec 30, 2010)

I use silicon gel on the core of my guhong an a tiny bit between the cubies. It feels really smooth and cuts alot better.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 30, 2010)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Mine came with lubix already applied. After that wore off I tried using CRC, which barely even did anything. :[


 
My PooHong came prelubed too. How do you know that it's Lubix though? How long does Lubix typically last before you need to reapply it?


----------



## prostx23 (Dec 30, 2010)

b4p4076 said:


> My PooHong came prelubed too. How do you know that it's Lubix though? How long does Lubix typically last before you need to reapply it?



The site Lt-UnReal bought it from probably said it was lubed with Lubix, Mine was also, but since I don't like my cubes lubed I cleaned it off. I've been told though that even after cleaning the lube out, there is some kind of after effect that makes the cube better than if it had never been lubed to begin with.


----------



## marthaurion (Dec 30, 2010)

i lubed mine with something my brother got in china...neither of us knows what it is, but it works great with guhongs


----------



## prostx23 (Dec 30, 2010)

Is there a "default" lube? A general DIY lube that overseas stores use?


----------



## Tall5001 (Dec 30, 2010)

LUBIX make the cube 100% better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------

